# What Music Are You Anticipating?



## Domination (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm sure everyone has some music they are anticipating... New artist debuts, new albums, new singles, new film or anime soundtracks. So what music are you tempers anticipating now?

What I'm anticipating the most:


Spoiler



*Rush - Clockwork Angels *
*Release: 5/29/12*
*




*

Well, it's Rush for fucking sake, fucking Rush. I thought their last album Snakes & Arrows wasn't too bad, and Caravan sounds quite promising.

[yt]4hbPbE84OZI[/yt]

*Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion*
*Release: 5/1/12*
*



*

Well, it's a collaboration between Mikael Akerfeldt and Steven Wilson, the geniuses behind two of the biggest prog metal bands out there. It's alleged to be 'psychedelic folk' (not surprising actually), but considering the brains behind the album, it's gonna be terribly twisted and but amazing at the same time.

*Jack White - Blunderbuss*
*Release: 4/23/12*
*



*

I'm just a casual fan of the White Stripes, but Jack White has shown himself to be a very talented individual in his various projects. Plus, Love Interruption sounds like a decent stripped-down blues number typical of Jack White.

[yt]iErNRBTPbEc&ob=av2e[/yt]

*Muse - Untitled*
*Release: Autumn 2012*
No details have been announced yet, but there's definitely a new album coming up and they were already in the studio a few months ago. Resistance wasn't bad, though it was somewhat of a downer. But there's gonna be orchestral elements in this album, and it's going to be more electronic-centric according to Matt, so I think there's something to look forward to, even if it's just to see how terrible it is.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm anticipating all the damn Symphogear bonus CDs...ugh. There's a ton of them spread waaaaaaaaaaaaay the hell out, and they're going to contain all the really epic songs. Waiting sucks. I think the next one is april 25th, and no idea when the next is.


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 11, 2012)

Nothing right now... because I have enough already...
But thanks for the tip on Storm Corrosion. I love Opeth, so I guess I anticipate that now.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 11, 2012)

The next MCR album. The upcoming Queen album. Cherry Poppin Daddies' new album. Green Day's new album. That's all I can think of for right now, but there's always more. And there's always albums I don't hear about until they get leaked.



Spoiler: Note to mods



Above link *is not* warez.


----------



## xist (Apr 11, 2012)

Nothing much in particular...maybe the new Nachtmystium that comes out later in the year. Of imminent arrivals the new Horseback and Ebon Lore are on my track down asap list...


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2012)

There's only album I'm really anticipating at the moment...



Spoiler


----------



## dragster215 (Apr 11, 2012)

knife party's second EP (Rage Valley) and Linkin Park-Burn it Down


----------

